

What Textmate Users Will Love About Sublime - lgraybill
http://linusgraybill.com/blog/2011/11/14/ten-things-textmate-users-might-love-about-sublime/
I’ve recently become a quick convert to Sublime. If you’re a heavy Textmate user, I have 10 good reasons you should take a look at Sublime.
======
bglusman
Excellent post! I think I'm the one who turned Linus on to Sublime, and I was
turned on to it by THIS 10 things about Sublime post which is also an
excellent resource! [http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/sublime-
tex...](http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/sublime-text-2-tips-
and-tricks/)

